

Show HN: Einstumped, a question-based giveaway - Einstumped
https://www.einstumped.com

======
Einstumped
A little background - I built it in 2011 as a way to learn web development,
and to get rid of a number of gift cards I'd received over the years that I
wasn't going to use (birthdays, Christmas, etc). I had a moderately-sized
group of users and I kept it going until early 2013, and then decided I should
bring it out of "open beta" by redoing it from scratch to apply what I'd
learned since originally creating it.

What it is - Users answer and submit their own questions which run on the site
for a 24-hour period. At the end of the 24-hour period, a user who answered
correctly is picked at random and given a gift card for $5. The same is done
for the person who created the question. Right now it's only one question a
day (two winners), but I'd like to increase it to 2, 4, 8, etc as the website
grows.

I'm more than happy to respond to questions or comments anyone has!

